# Pro-Circumcision Article: Please Email the Observer



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

The excellent David Wilton outlines the situation here:

http://www.circumcisionandhiv.com/20...h-reasons.html

*To summarise:*

This is an article in British weekly newspaper _The Observer_ shamelessly promoting circumcision, after presenting an entirely biased & one-sided case of the medical evidence: http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandsty...ealth-children

This is the email address of Renton's immediate boss: *[email protected]*

This is the email address for people who want to submit letters for publication & the editor's attention: *[email protected]*

This is the email address for reporting the (many) factual innaccuracies in Renton's article (they have a regular column for erratas): *[email protected]*

This is the Observer's switchboard number: *+44 (0)20 3353 2000*


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

h


----------

